# Brace



## Brace (Sep 24, 2010)

Name: Brace
Nickname: Little Chief Hare
Age: 22
Sex: Transgender Female
Species: American Pika
Height: 6'
Weight: 160 lbs

Appearance: Large, slightly boyish looking with shoulder length brown hair.  Often wears motorcycle leathers.
- Hair and fur: Brown hair, brown fur with white tufts
- Eye color: Brown
- Other features: Intelligence
Behavior and Personality: Normally reserved, indifferent to rules and expectations, gets carried away when discussing subjects of interest.

Skills: Computer programming and hardware knowledge, formal philosophy and logic, functional knowledge of striking and grappling.
Weaknesses: Temper

Likes: Motorcycles
Dislikes: Poker, philosophy

Clothing/Personal Style: None to speak of
Picture: 

http://i870.photobucket.com/albums/ab262/KilroyZTC/braceavi2.png?t=1285344195
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4193706/

Goal: To write a significant work of didactic fiction, to be cryonically frozen and revived in the future
Profession: Student
Personal quote:

"I have one life.  If with my dying breath I question myself, perhaps I  will have been consistent, and perhaps I even will have corroborated the  nature of myself; but I will never have known it, and I will never have  lived it.  So I think I will be a bit more capricious than that."

Theme song:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DSr2ntwSZM

Birthdate: 05/19/88
Star sign: Taurus

Favorite food: Mashed potatoes
Favorite drink: Water
Favorite location: Anywhere quiet, uninhabited, and scenic.  An isolated valley, or a mountain peak.
Favorite weather: Rain
Favorite color: Blue

Least liked food: Okra
Least liked drink: Sour milk
Least liked location: Any loud, formal setting or environment
Least liked weather: Cold, dry, and windy

Favorite person: Anyone who sees what I show them of myself
Least liked person: Anyone who tries to tell me who I am
Friends: Yes
Relations: None
Enemies: Yes
Significant other: None
Orientation: Heteroflexible


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Sep 24, 2010)

a


----------



## Brace (Sep 24, 2010)

DemonWolfZero said:


> a



wat


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 24, 2010)

So is transgender female male to female or the other way around?

I've always found pikas cute.


----------



## Brace (Sep 24, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> So is transgender female male to female or the other way around?
> 
> I've always found pikas cute.


 
MtF, yes.  As a rule, transgender people refer to themselves by their target gender.  And... thanks :3


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Sep 24, 2010)

b


----------



## Brace (Sep 24, 2010)

Noooo my grade is going down...


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 24, 2010)

Brace said:


> MtF, yes.  As a rule, transgender people refer to themselves by their target gender.  And... thanks :3



Judging by your location you must be planning an operation, right? Or is this just your fursona?

You know, I actually like some transgendered females. Some of them actually you can't tell apart from girls!


----------



## Brace (Sep 24, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Judging by your location you must be planning an operation, right? Or is this just your fursona?



Coincidence.  I've lived in Colorado since I was 2.  Operations are very expensive anyways, probably a good 3-5 years away for me.  I'd also be getting facial reconstruction surgery before bottom surgery, so the proximity to trinidad is not quite as significant as that.



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> You know, I actually like some transgendered females. Some of them actually you can't tell apart from girls!



...


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 24, 2010)

Brace said:


> ...


 
Aw... don't worry, you're probably one of the cute ones.

It's like lesbians. Some of them look like lumberjacks, but quite a bit of them are just sexy girls who happen to like other girls.


----------



## Brace (Sep 24, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Aw... don't worry, you're probably one of the cute ones.



I'm... not... and you still basically just said that I wasn't a girl.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 24, 2010)

Brace said:


> I'm... not... and you still basically just said that I wasn't a girl.


 
Not until I see a hoo-ha upon your loins, unfortunately.

If you have boobies you're a top-grade she-male, though.


----------



## Brace (Sep 24, 2010)

Brace said:


> Favorite person: Anyone who sees what I show them of myself
> Least liked person: Anyone who tries to tell me who I am.


 
^


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 24, 2010)

Brace said:


> ^


 
Goddamnit I gotta read this shit more often.

You're cool, though, whatever you are.


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Sep 24, 2010)

Brace said:


> Noooo my grade is going down...


 
Q


----------

